# Trainer in Monmouth County NJ



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with this trainer or know anything about them?

Dog Trainer in Red Bank, NJ 

Thanks!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Jerry Turning Jr.
Jerry Turning Jr.
Sit Means Sit
Monmouth County, NJ
Phone: (732) 895-7723
E-mail: [email protected]
Web Site: http://www.sitmeanssit.com
Now Serving These Central New Jersey Locations: Central New Jersey, Colts Neck, Freehold, Holmdel, Howell, Little Silver, Middlesex County, Middletown, Monmouth County, Neptune, Ocean County, Red Bank, Rumson, Tinton Falls, Union County, Wall


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Sorry, thought you were looking for a trainer....my bad for not reading anything other than the heading


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

HI Clare, haven't heard of that one. How close are you to Bayshore Companion Dog Club in Eatontown? I also recommend Ann Marie Scripko, she just opened her own place in Lakewood, she used to rent space at 3 different locations: http://www.cleverk9dogtraining.com/

What are you planning on doing with the new ball of energy?!!!!


----------

